# TwinCAT 3 und TwinSAFE



## tom12589 (4 Mai 2012)

HAllo liebe Forumsmitglieder, 

ich arbeite gerade an meiner Bachelorarbeit und beiße mir seit 3 Tage die Zähne an TwinSAFE unter TwinCAT 3 aus :sb2:

Wo ich aktuell stehe:
-Twinsafe-Baugruppen werden erkannt (EL6900, EL1904, EL2904) und als Alias-Geräte hinzugefügt. 
-In der TwinSAFE-Gruppe habe ich einen Baustein hinzugefügt.

Was ich möchte:
-Die Eingänge des Bausteins verknüpfen (ich habe schon wirklich alles probiert - aber die Buttons von TwinCAT 2 (wie in allen Beckhoff-Dokus) gibt es einfach nicht. 
-Eine einfache Not-Aus-Schaltung realisieren. 

Bitte keine verweise auf Dokumentationen / Infos / Beckhoff-Grusch die sich auf TwinCAT 2 beziehen - mit TwinCAT 3 hat das bei TwinSAFE wenig gemeinsam. 

Hat von euch schon jemand damit gearbeitet? Einen Tipp?


----------



## gloeru (4 Mai 2012)

Ja, ich habe diese Verknüpfungen auch schon mal lange gesucht!
Da ich leider gerade kein TC3 zur Hand habe, kann ich dir erst heute Abend weiterhelfen.
Schlussendlich waren die Verknüpfungen irgendwie im untersten, mittleren Fenster gelegen...


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Mai 2012)

Gerade mal nen bisschen in der Doku gestöbert:http://twincat3.infosys.offline.bec...safetyeditor_050_applicationlayer.htm&id=1755
Meinst du das "Variable Mapping" (fast ganz unten)?


----------



## tom12589 (5 Mai 2012)

@trinitaucher
Der Link geht leider nicht. Hab versucht das in der Datenbank durch die Linkbegriffe zu finden, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Könntest du vielleicht posten wie man zu der Doku kommt? Ist es die hier? 
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/TwinSAFE/ApplicationGuideTwinSAFEen.pdf
Das Mapping an sich sollte ja TwinCAT selber machen. Nur die Verknüpfungen muss ich ja selbst je nach Schaltung bestimmen. 

@gloeru:
Das wäre super! :s12:
Im "unteren mittleren Fenster" hab ich ja nur die Fehlermeldungen und allgem. Hinweise.


----------



## gloeru (6 Mai 2012)

Lösche einfach das ".offline" in der URL, dann gehts...
http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.co...safetyeditor_050_applicationlayer.htm&id=1755

Zweitunterste Grafik


----------



## tom12589 (6 Mai 2012)

Ui - das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden!

VIELEN DANK, werds gleich am Montag ausprobieren! :s18:


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Mai 2012)

tom12589 schrieb:


> Ui - das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden!


Dann hast du wohl nicht richtig gesucht 

Dabei kann's eigentlich gar nicht einfacher zu finden sein:
Beckhoff.de => Automation => TwinCAT 3 => Dokumentation


----------



## tom12589 (6 Mai 2012)

tja - das mit dem suchen....

Beckhoff hat ja viel Grusch: Online-Datenbank, Offline-Datenbank, in Visual Studio integrierte Hilfe, Dokus als PDF, Dokus als Windows-Hilfe, Quick-Starts, ....... und das ganze teilweise in Deutsch und bischen mehr auf Englisch, .... 

Da ist mir wohl was durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## tom12589 (8 Mai 2012)

*und es geht weiter...*

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir nochmal helfen - wenn ich nach der Doku verfahre kommt nur Müll raus :???:

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:

-Twinsafe-Baugruppen erkannt (EL6900, EL1904, EL2904) und als Alias-Geräte hinzugefügt. 
-Das Target-System wird korrekt erkannt (EL6900 mit der richtigen Adresse)
-In der TwinSAFE-Gruppe habe ich einen einfachen Baustein eingefügt (safe Twohand)
-Die Ein- und Ausgänge und Error korrekt mit den realen Geräten Verknüpft
-Safety-Projekte kann ich auf der EL6900 korrekt löschen

+In der Auswahl für das Error Acknowledgement sehe ich keine Ein-oder Ausgänge (auch keine globalen Variablen von anderen PLC-Projekten). Die Liste ist komplett leer. 
+Irgendwann hat das "Verify Complete Safety Project" aufgegeben Fehlermeldungen anzuzeigen - keine Ahnung warum. 
+Beim Hochladen auf die EL6900 bekomme ich folgende Fehler:
   Ads-Error 0x70D: Syntax error in command or file
   Fehler    3    (65535): 'Klemme 6 (EL6900)' (1006): CoE ('InitDown' 0x2040:01) - SDO Abort ('General parameter incompatibility reason.', 0x06040043).        
   Fehler    4    (65535): 'Klemme 6 (EL6900)' (1006): CoE - Emergency (Hex: ff03, 00, '00 10 01 04 00').
   Fehler    1    (65535): 'Klemme 6 (EL6900)' (1006): CoE - Emergency (Hex: ff03, 00, '00 06 01 04 00').    

Tja... ich steh jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. :-(

Bei normaler Anlagensteuerung in ST funktioniert alles super (inkl. verständlicher Fehlermeldungen). Seit meinem Anfang in TwinSAFE komm ich mir vor wie ein Alpha-Tester (inkl. reichlich Abstürze von Visual Studio und Windows).


----------



## tom12589 (9 Mai 2012)

OK - hat endlich geklappt!

Lösung wenn die Liste für das "Error Acknowledgement" leer bleibt: MS Visual Studio Neustarten - so oft bis es klappt! (Bei mir ca. 15 mal) - irgendwann ist was in der Liste zum Auswählen


----------

